# My dog walking slow,hard stomach,lethargic immediately after eating her raw meal?



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

my 10 year old australian silky terrier has been on raw for almost 1 year and lately she has been having diarrhea/soft poop so i aded more bone 2 days ago, the first day i did this, her poop was hard ! not too hard just regular i was happy. I thought i had solved her soft poop problem. So i fed her the same thing yesterday , her regular meal (lamb/chicken wing/liver/fish oil/coconut oil) but with 1 more chicken wing added then normal like 2 days ago. But immediately after eating she walked with arched back, VERY SLOW and her stomach seemed wide and hard and wanted to sleep all night, freaked out thinking it was bloat. But she hasnt vomited and its been over 19 hours since she has this so it couldnt be bloat . this morning she pooped regular poop and dark reddish brown urine, we wanted to bring her to the vet immediately as we thought it would be gone by morning but it isnt she is still walking slow (but less slow than yesterday) BUT THE VET SAYS THEY CANT TAKE HER AS THEY ARE TOO FULL so they want to make us go to a emergency vet hospital but we dont know if we should. those places are always going to tell you the worst even if its not the case. (in japan) 
What could it be? could it be she just ate too much too fast? (since it was more than shes used to) should i really take her to the emergency hospital?


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds like possible pancreatitis to me. It might be worth it to go to the e-vet. How long until they can ale her?


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

i asked for sunday they said it also full... i guess monday is the only time they could take her, i dont know if i should take her to the emergency vet or not... she is walking better than yesterday 
edit: i looked up the symptoms, it does sound like it  oh god..... she hasnt vomited though and that is one of the symtpoms


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

if your dog has reddish brown urine she needs medical treatment for relief. it is not going to go away on it's own. possible UTI or something else is my guess but I'm not a vet so go to one!


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd evet it.
It could be bloat, it could be pancreatitis, blockage, etc. Wouldn't you rather be safe than sorry?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Can you get a urine sample? Maybe take that in so they have something to start on? I'd find it odd that a dog, thats been eating raw for a year, to suddenly become that ill because of one extra chicken wing. Especially if she's pooping ok. The clue I see is the red urine. I'm inclined to think it's a bladder infection of some type too, they can make them feel really rotten. Try encouraging her to drink heaps, add unsalted broth to her water, or blood or childrens pedalite, anything she loves to help her get more liquid intake. And, yes, if it is that bad, I'd take her to the vet too. Try to get a urine sample in a sterile container with a lid, note the time it was obtained it, then put it in the fridge if you can't drop it off straight away.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

One more, important question. How do her gums look? Hopefully pink. If they are pale or white, she needs to go to the vet quickly.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Did you end up taking her to the emergency?

A little worried :/ Hope she is okay


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

i ended up not taking her to the emergency vet. 
whats weird after 24hours she ate she started to be like completely fine like before she got sick so we were so happy we thought it ended. so we fed her.. but obviously less we fed her 1/4 of her meal and just boneless skinless tiny chicken pieces with a little pumpkin. Then as soon as she ate it it was back to zero and she started to be just like she was the day before  and today shes feeling better (she pooped/peed today too.) (OH AND HER PEE IS NO LONGER RED/dark brown which is good i hope, its regular yellow now) since its been nearly 24h but this time i am going to feed her one bite of food and no meat just rice and vegetables. (mashed) i have a appointment with my normal vet on Monday morning. i let them know i didnt want to go to the e vet. I'll let you know what they say and mollywoopy her gums are fine and shes drinking i don't think she is dehydrated


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Good luck, tell us what the vets says. 
Thanks for checking in, I'm very happy to hear she is ok!


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Probably bladder/kidney stones. Noodles had them, had an arched back (pain)and peed blood.
Good you are going to vet monday.


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

Well the vet said it was liver disease they took a urine test poop testand a x-ray and they said her liver is very bad and that she could die at any moment and it was best to hospitalize her for an indefinite amount time. They gave her a Vitamin shot in the back of her neck and some medicine but I am not sure if I'm going to give her the medicine I really don't trust that and I'm afraid that the medicine is exactly what is going to get get her even worse so that I hospitalize her so I am just going to give her some food slowly because if I give her tiny amounts she feels fine It's just if I give her a lot she get sick and anyway her pee was dark brown at one point and it became yellow naturally so that means her body is fighting itit I don't know ...I trust my dog I think she will prevail and I only want to do the medicine if I really feel like it's very necessary but she is doing so much better than the first day so we will see I think she's going to make it. And if she dies well that is just life I don't want her to spend her last days in the hospital so many of people hospitalize the dog and then they died so if she's going to die id rather she go in the comfort of her own home then with strangers in a cage with IV fluids and all that
And she made me feel bad about the raw diet they said it was bad in the bones pierce her and all that it's not true, right? I did so much research and everyone says the raw diet is the best I don't know what to believe


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry. If you can get it consider trying Denamarin. It is a combination of SAMe and silybin. Both ingredients can be purchased separately which may be more cost effective. 
Denamarin for Dogs
If a subscribe to their e-mail screen comes up hit the back button to get back to the main page.

If you can post the name of the med you are not comfortable giving there may be someone here who can provide some info about it.

ETA: Denamarin is only to be sold by a vet. I got it on ebay. It was fresh, sealed, no problems with it. 

Try to feed low purine foods such as chicken and white fish. These are easier on the liver than red meat.


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

I would start supplementing wiht Milk Thistle. It's a great way to restore function to the liver. Also feed ONLY un processed meats, with no added hormone, antibiotics or sodium. Also consider distilled water - the less minerals and chemicals the better.


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

What should i feed her? Is rice/vegetable/ boiled chicken puree good? 
The vet gave me camned dog food it is Royal canin gastrintestinal low fat canned dog fiod but i am not sure its good...
Ill try to find milk thistle and denamarin
I have no idea what the medicine is the vet didnt say and it aint written anywhere 
Oh and the vet visit was 430$ :O is that normal?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

NO! dont let those vets make you feel bad about feeding a raw diet! its extremly rare for a bone to pierce the stomach or intestines as they desolve. if you were feeding cooked bones that would be differant.

im so very very sorry your going thru this. keep us updated on things and i wish you the very best of luck and hope everything is alright


----------

